# Tractor Not Starting



## hookerp (Sep 20, 2008)

When I try to start the(850) tractor some time it starts right up and some time I have to keep turning the key off and on. I have changed the ignition switch and had the starter rebuilt. It is still doing the same thing. When I picked up the starter the guy said it looked like it was not getting enough voltage to it. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Check your battery cables and connections. Put a wrench on them not just wiggle them. Do not forget the ground from the engine to the frame. Also make sure the alternator is giving the battery a good charge. Lastly the battery itself may be bad.


----------



## hookerp (Sep 20, 2008)

The battery was my next guess. I did notice that the cable from the battery to the alternator has a bit of the gone off of it. Could that be part of the problem?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I had a simular thing with my 990. Turns out the battery acid ate the positive perminal entirely! Just made out of sheet metal. Replaced it and..... :spinsmile


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sure hope you get er figured out. Can't be anything major.


----------



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

First if you can see with out intimidation, look at the connector to the key switch. Then check the ground follow the Black battery cable - ( sorry if this seems like i am insulting ur intelligence, i just want to keep it simple ) to wear its bolted make sure there is no corrosion. If there is, pour coca cola or warm water& baking soda on it. It will make it purple but its easier to scrub off. Then tighten up the ground bolt, you may need to replace. no fear its just a bolt, if you need more detail P.M me then i'd check your positive starter wire make sure it has tight connection to the starter. Also look for frayed corroded wires, thats the simple things to check if you still have problem let me know


----------



## hookerp (Sep 20, 2008)

First time I have had to work on it in a while. One cold winter in Louisiana this year. Ok battery is out going to get it checked. I had the charger on it and tried to start it. It did less now than before. Wounding if it is a neutral safety switch. I know there is one for the PTO and the clutch, the shifter and the high low shifter. I guess that will be the next coarse of action if I can find them all. I know where the one for the PTO is, but not the rest. Please don't tell inside a case some where!


----------



## ontarioparts (Oct 20, 2009)

*Tractor Starter*

Typically, there are several problems with the starting, assuming that's its the starting section. 

1.0 Since the starter was rebuilt, I will assume that's no longer a problem. The second problem, is with the voltage and current delivery to the starter.

2.0 There are two current wires leading to the starter. One small amperage wire, and one large amperage wire-both red. 

3.0 The small amperage wire leads from the ignition switch, straight to the solenoid on the starter. In some models, this small amperage red wire leads to a relay, and the relay provides power to the solenoid. Here, you need to identify if this circuit is complete, and if amperage is being delivered to the solenoid. 

4.0 If your circuit has a relay, check to see that power is being delivered from the relay when the ignition switch is turned. Get someone to help. Let them turn the ignition, and you test the output from the relay. 

5.0 The large amperage red wire, typically leads from the battery terminal, straight to the starter. Thus, power is always delivered to the stator of the starter, and the grounding effect is provided by the solenoid when the ignition is turned. Check to see that there is power at the lead on the starter. 

6.0 Just to re-iterate what others have mentioned above, remove wires and clean all contacts. Use a fine grit sandpaper and electrical CRC if needed, and re-tighten. 

7.0 While you are it, the ground on the starter is just as important as the ground on the battery. Clean and recheck both groundings. The starter is grounded to the chassis of the tractor when it's bolted on. Clean the grounding area around the bolts, then, re-attach the starter. 

If all above is OK, and the battery is fully charged, (or starting with an external power source) and still not cranking, then, the problem is elsewhere, most likely. 

When the ignition is being turned, do you hear a clicking sound? Did this problem developed over a period of time or did it suddenly occur?

regards

Marlon
Tractor Starter


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

hookerp said:


> First time I have had to work on it in a while. One cold winter in Louisiana this year. Ok battery is out going to get it checked. I had the charger on it and tried to start it. It did less now than before. Wounding if it is a neutral safety switch. I know there is one for the PTO and the clutch, the shifter and the high low shifter. I guess that will be the next coarse of action if I can find them all. I know where the one for the PTO is, but not the rest. Please don't tell inside a case some where!


Just wondering if you got it going?


----------

